# R.S.E. Santa Maria CUSCO



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Residencial de Servidumbre Ecológica Santa Maria
Ubicada en la zona sur de la ciudad, correspondiente al distrito de San Sebastian a 45 minutos del centro historico de Cusco.
























Lamentablemente muchas casas no son visibles.








































































Tengo algunas más.


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Lo siento, mi intención no es colapsar maquinas...alguien me puede decir como hacer para que las fotos no salgan tan grandes?


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

q bonitas casas, felizmente se ve q no son las tipicas casa q encontramos en otras ciudades


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Muy buenas las fotos. Podrías achicarlas un poco? Son muy difíciles de apreciar por el tamaño.

Muchas de esas casas se parecen a algunas en Los Cóndores, Chaclacayo.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Muy buena zona residencial, de primer nivel, muy andino y moderno.... un desarrollo urbano ordenado y limpio, lástima por el cableado que se ve en algunas fotos


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

J Block said:


> Muy buenas las fotos. Podrías achicarlas un poco? Son muy difíciles de apreciar por el tamaño.
> 
> Muchas de esas casas se parecen a algunas en Los Cóndores, Chaclacayo.


Si...es lo que no se como se hace ...no se por que salen asi.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Usuu sí que son grandes... la verdad es que está bonita esta zona, se ve muy tranquila y hay varias casas que se ven bastante bien. Gracias por las fotos!


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Se vé muy bonita la zona.
Casa bien amplias rodeadas de cerros con vegetación, muy bonita zona para vivir.
Gracias por postearlas.


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

SIN DUDAS, ES UN BARRIO MUY LUJOSO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

que bonito...


en imageshack existe la funcion resize image


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

Tyrone said:


> Muy buena zona residencial, de primer nivel, muy andino y moderno.... un desarrollo urbano ordenado y limpio, lástima por el cableado que se ve en algunas fotos


Opino igual. Si hubiese cableado subterraneo la zona seria mejor. Las cosntrucciones son de buen gusto, armonizan con el paisaje.


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

FerGon said:


> que bonito...
> 
> 
> en imageshack existe la funcion resize image


Gracias.


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Gracias a todos por sus comentarios, aqui unas cuantas fotos más.
















Las casas en medio del bosque
















Casas en construcción
















La razón de "Servidumbre Ecologica" 
Bosque *"Wiñaypaq Tikariy"* (florece para siempre)...bello nombre.
En el cartel se aprecia: Bienvenidos a SERVIDUMBRE ECOLOGICA PRIVADA Santa Maria, prohibido cazar, cortar arboles, hacer leña y encender fuego, visitas previa autorización de RSE Santa Maria.








Por último, la casa del guarda bosques.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Qué bonita urbanización !


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Muy bonita... más que nada por los bosques, es una característica que muy pocos lugares para vivir tienen en el Perú.


----------



## adriana (Apr 2, 2006)

Esta re bonitaa sobre todo con lo verdee se ve muy lindo


----------



## darkangel87 (Oct 8, 2007)

cuanto cuesta un terreno por ahi? es posible saber algo???


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Que chevre la Urb !! Ese entorno natural es lo maximo.


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

darkangel87 said:


> cuanto cuesta un terreno por ahi? es posible saber algo???


Estan pidiendo 400 dolares el metro cuadrado....


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Wow... Una urbanización con casa para el guardabosques incluída! Díganme si no es perfecta...


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Kuntur Apuchin said:


> Estan pidiendo 400 dolares el metro cuadrado....


Imaginense si eso es caro que sera la avenida de la cultura que anda en 1000 dolares el metro cuadrado y la avenida el sol y san blas en el centro que andan por 1500 el metro cuadrado...


----------



## licopas (Aug 20, 2007)

koko cusco said:


> Imaginense si eso es caro que sera la avenida de la cultura que anda en 1000 dolares el metro cuadrado y la avenida el sol y san blas en el centro que andan por 1500 el metro cuadrado...


Me parece que andan un poco confundidos con el valor de los terrenos:

En Santa María el metro cuadrado no supera los 250 dólares, y puede encontrarse desde US$ 150, dependiendo donde exactamente este ubicado el terreno, eso sí, la mayoría de terrenos superan los 2 mil m2 por lo que comprar uno no resulta tan barato, según tengo entendido, además existen ciertas limitaciones a la división de los terrenos por parte de la asociación de propietarios.

En la avenida de la cultura, en el sector más caro esta a la altura de Magisterio y Santa Mónica, donde una casa de 400 metros cuadrados de terreno, puede llegar a costar 300 mil dólares, de lo que resulta aproximadamente US$ 800 el m2. El valor de esta zona está justificado por la creciente actividad comercial del lugar.

Lo de San Blas me parece exagerado pues el precio de los terrenos rara vez supera los US$ 500 por m2.

De otro lado, si es cierto que en las calles cercanas a la plaza como San Agustín, Santa Catalina, Plateros, Av. El Sol, etc, las casonas y demás predios se cotizan entre 1500 a 2000 dólares el m2, y en la misma plaza llegan a costar 4000 us$, lo que convierte a esta zona como las más cara del país por encima de San Isidro en Lima.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Bravazo! alguno unico en el interior. Ojala en Arequipa se animen por una sevidmubre tb


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

licopas said:


> Me parece que andan un poco confundidos con el valor de los terrenos:
> 
> En Santa María el metro cuadrado no supera los 250 dólares, y puede encontrarse desde US$ 150, dependiendo donde exactamente este ubicado el terreno, eso sí, la mayoría de terrenos superan los 2 mil m2 por lo que comprar uno no resulta tan barato, según tengo entendido, además existen ciertas limitaciones a la división de los terrenos por parte de la asociación de propietarios.
> 
> ...



Querido amigo el precio de 1000 dolares es en la avenida de la cultura te lo cuento por que a la altura del servicentro Luna los comerciantes de Puno estaban ofreciendo hasta 1000 dolares por metro cuadrado ... y en el centro hace mucho tiempo que esta por encima de ese monto la avenida el sol por ejemplo ... y en San Blas te cuento que asi esta yo tengo un hospedaje en la calle carmen alto y esa fue la oferta que me hicieron unos estranjeros pero obviamente eso depende de la zona, nadie dijo que el metro cuadrado en magisterio es tan costoso dije avenida de la cultura y dependera en que zona tambien.

Y al respecto de Santa Maria esos 400 me imagino es un estimado de lo que cuesta ahora y hasta me parece que debe ser aun mas, antes costaba casi nada pero se ha valorizado al igual que Larapa y por cierto Cusco es una de las ciudades mas caras del peru en ese aspecto obvio por el boom del turismo los hoteles del valle sagrado son preciosos y se lleno ya de capitales chilenos y estranjeros lo digo objetivamente.

Solo para aclarar saludos


----------



## aquicusco (Nov 17, 2007)

Dia a dia uno esta acostumbrandose a gastar mas en todo,sea comida o ropa o lo que fuere y creo de cierta manera eso esta bien recalco lo de "cierta manera" pues uno recibe mas calidad al mismo tiempo,respecto del valor de los terrenos inevitablemente estos estan en tendencia a crecer pues la demanda es mayor y todos sabemos que comprar un terreno o casa es una inversion y no es como comprarse un auto,la situacion de Cusco es especial pues posée pocas áreas urbanizables (hablo del piso de valle) que es lo que generalmente la gente prefiere para vivir,esto no ocurre con otras ciudades ya que todos sabemos que no estan ubicadas en valles tan "cerrados",este tambien es un motivo del encarecimiento de los terrenos aqui,y ni que hablar del centro histórico que es casi inaccesible para un peruano promedio pues para comprar tan solo 200 m2 (dependiendo de la zona) necesitarías mas de medio millon de $. salu2


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Lindo lugar!


----------



## Wild_Swan (Aug 7, 2008)

koko cusco said:


> Imaginense si eso es caro que sera la avenida de la cultura que anda en 1000 dolares el metro cuadrado y la avenida el sol y san blas en el centro que andan por 1500 el metro cuadrado...


El costo del terreno en los alerededores de la plaza de armas del Cusco, es uno de los más altos a nivel nacional, llegando incluso a los niveles que hay en Buenos Aires y Madrid.


----------



## Wild_Swan (Aug 7, 2008)

Sobre las fotos, se ve que es una urbanización exclusiva. Me gusta esa combinación entre el estilo de las casas modernas que suelen verse en las ciudades costeras y el estilo andino.


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

El precio que mencione fue un costo que el dueño me dijo, ahora si asi estan todos los terrenos no lo se (que yo sepa ya no hay terrenos en venta) y si pues, se hizo una zona exclusiva por que hasta el consulado de España esta en Santa Maria.
Bueno como lo siguen reviviendo el hilo, una foto más (por lo menos) de estos días lluviosos, que ya empezaron.


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

q chvre barrio!; me gusta el ambiente, tooo chvre!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

que hermosa foto, con nuestro clasico cielo cusqueño y la lluvia q nunca falta.. como para sentarse ahi y relajarse con ese paisaje tan fresco


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

100%imperial said:


> que hermosa foto, con nuestro clasico cielo cusqueño y la lluvia q nunca falta.. como para sentarse ahi y relajarse con ese paisaje tan fresco


Uy si, un paisaje asi se complementa con los rayos y relampagos en el horizonte... como para no moverse nunca más.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

zona totalmente exclusiva :cheers:


----------



## aquicusco (Nov 17, 2007)

Que bonita foto,me gusta cuando llueve,hace pocos dias empezó la temporada de lluvias y todo el entorno se pondra verde.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Buena foto, la zona me gusta bastante.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 23, 2009)

Realmente increible ! Santa Maria es una urbanizacion que no esperaba encontrar en Cusco. Se ve limpia, llena de areas verdes, casas amplias y una zona con proyección.
Tal vez sería el momento preciso para hacer algo con el cableado aereo, le ´daría un mayor valor a la zona. Felicitaciones !!

A que distancia se encuentra Santa Maria del centro de la ciudad ?


----------



## aquicusco (Nov 17, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:


> Realmente increible ! Santa Maria es una urbanizacion que no esperaba encontrar en Cusco. Se ve limpia, llena de areas verdes, casas amplias y una zona con proyección.
> Tal vez sería el momento preciso para hacer algo con el cableado aereo, le ´daría un mayor valor a la zona. Felicitaciones !!
> 
> A que distancia se encuentra Santa Maria del centro de la ciudad ?


Como a 7 u 8 km del Centro Historico de la ciudad.


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

siiip masomenos esa distancia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)

Bien por Cusco,...hay mucho potencial para seguir implementando este tipo de proyectos !


----------



## faite (Jun 10, 2009)

Que bonita urbanizacion pero me parece que no tienen veredas peatonales...
no lo se pero por ahora esta bien porque no es muy transitado por lo 1que veo 

Sin embargo en el distrito de LA MOLINA -LIMA no es un buen factor ya que al no tener pistas 
uno al pasar por sus calles tienen que esquivar los automoviles que pasan y pasan exponiendose uno mismo. saludos .


----------

